# MTB Monday 7-18 Hippy



## powhunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Gonna roll out of the soccer fields around 10ish..Just picked up a Garmin Etrex Venture and (I was playing with it all night)  Time to take it in the woods!! I think most of you guys are on vaca or on the DL but I thought Id throw this up anyway

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2011)

Have fun out there while I'm at work and enjoy the new gps!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2011)

Working today.  Enjoy the ride, and the new toy!


----------



## powhunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice ride...did about a 7 mile loop that I got off of CF..Figured out how to DL a gpx track and follow it....Still need some GPS 101 insruction though....o3jeff let me know if ya can help me out with a few things

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty good ride.  Glad you got the basics of the GPS figured out at least.  They can be useful indeed.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 18, 2011)

Probably gonna roll out 9:00 A.M. tomorrow. Let me know if you want in.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2011)

yesmandroc said:


> Probably gonna roll out 9:00 A.M. tomorrow. Let me know if you want in.



Wish I saw this earlier.....Looks like im gonna do the Res around 11..Last day of vacation :x  but I was able to log some miles this week

Steveo


----------

